# Dirt crusted wounds



## jenllplaydead (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi

I have a hen (well a couple really) who have been the victims of a nasty pecking. We've cleaned their wounds with warm water and sprayed them with antibacterial spray but one of our girls will insist on having a decent, long dust bath and so her wounds have become very encrusted with dirt. Naturally we're worried this is going to lead to possible infections etc, although as I say, we've been cleaning and spraying them. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on a fairly painless way I can remove this impacted dirt so we can see what the wounds look like?

Any help or advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Not sure.sorry.but I'm sure someone here knows


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

First off, if she's got open wounds she should be in a hospital cage with no access to dust bathing. Open wounds are never going to heal when they are constantly aggravated and then re-opened and packed with dirt. Once you have her set up in a cleaner environment, you can use warm, wet compresses to try and loosen the dirt. You can do this in the evening or in a dim room to calm her down. If you have a ear-bulb or large syringe you can suck up the warm water and flush the dirt off that way too. Once you get the dirt off you should take a picture and post it for further instructions. Different wound types/areas affected are treated differently.


----------



## jenllplaydead (Nov 9, 2013)

Well, I say open wounds, they're healed, just dirty. I just wanted to know the best way to clean them up without the possibility of reopening them.

We spent a good half hour soaking them last night, much to her disgust (although the mealworms afterwards helped) and they're looking better, pink and healthy rather than red & sore. We've also resprayed them with antibacterial so she has a lovely purple bum again now but we will need to do the same tonight as well.

We've removed their dust bath for the time, just till we've finished cleaning her and making sure everything is well healed.

We have also put a beak bit on the hen actively following her around, pecking at her. This has helped a lot (even if it does look a bit cruel)

She's not in pain, just a bit disgruntled at being handled so much, she's eating well and laying an egg a day, her comb is magnificent and she's a sturdy little bugger as well.

As you can see...









Thank you for the advice though. As soon as I read it, I felt awful. Really bad until I got back home and double checked her. So glad they're not as bad as we originally thought but we will definitely know how to manage in the future!!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm sorry I made you feel bad. I didn't mean to come across like I was scolding or anything. I'm glad they look better than you expected. Hopefully everything will be cleared up in no time, sounds like you have the situation under good control.


----------



## jenllplaydead (Nov 9, 2013)

Sometimes you need someone to tell you straight. 

I love my girls but as a newbie, I don't always think the best way for them...


----------



## jenllplaydead (Nov 9, 2013)

Just a quick update, Toasts wound have healed up beautifully! We're so surprised but happy!

Thank you for the advice!


----------

